
Show HN: A macOS status bar app that lists iMessages/SMS you forgot to reply to - nexuist
https://unreplied.app
======
soheil
Pretty cool. Does it use Automator to talk to iMessages? Afaik there're no
APIs for it.

~~~
nexuist
Thanks for taking a look. It connects to the SQLite database iMessage uses
internally and performs some queries on it to filter message rows. To do so it
asks the user to grant it permission to that directory and then uses Security-
Scoped Bookmarks
([https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/Se...](https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/Security/Conceptual/AppSandboxDesignGuide/AppSandboxInDepth/AppSandboxInDepth.html))
to maintain access to that directory.

